# FR: reversing si clauses



## presque

Si tu me payais, je le tuerais

Can I reverse that to 

Je le tuerais, si tu me payais?

I'm pretty sure it works but all the examples in my grammar book and the internet are ordered the first way, so I'd just like to make sure.


----------



## Lacuzon

presque said:


> Si tu me payais, je le tuerais
> 
> Can I reverse that to
> 
> Je le tuerais, si tu me payais?
> 
> I'm pretty sure it works but all the examples in my grammar book and the internet are ordered the first way, so I'd just like to make sure.


Hi,

To use that form, you need a circumstances complement like in :

Je le tuerais volontiers si tu me payais.
Je le tuerais avec plaisir si tu me payais
Je le tuerais rapidement si tu me payais


----------



## presque

Okay, then I need to restructure my whole translation.

I'd like to say

'I would kill him, if you would pay me'
or
'I would kill him, if you payed me'

It looked like a conditionnel -> (si) imparfait structure

would I have to add the complement if I wrote it

si imparfait -> conditionnel?

I'm trying to translate that sentence in every mood/tense I know to get an idea of what i need to study over the summer. Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Lacuzon

presque said:


> Okay, then I need to restructure my whole translation.
> 
> I'd like to say
> 
> 'I would kill him, if you would pay me'
> or
> 'I would kill him, if you payed me'
> 
> It looked like a conditionnel -> (si) imparfait structure
> 
> would I have to add the complement if I wrote it
> 
> si imparfait -> conditionnel?
> 
> I'm trying to translate that sentence in every mood/tense I know to get an idea of what i need to study over the summer. Thankyou in advance.


 
With "si imparfait -> conditionnel" you do not need a complement but you can use one

Si tu me payais, je le tuerais (volontiers) .
Si tu me payais, je le tuerais (avec plaisir)
Si tu me payais je le tuerais (rapidement)

Do not worry me, you have not the slightest will to kill someone during that summer ?


----------



## presque

Thank you very much 

One last question 

Is there a way to alter the structure so that extra emphasis is placed on _*tuer*_ without adding a complement?


----------



## Lacuzon

presque said:


> Thank you very much
> 
> One last question
> 
> Is there a way to alter the structure so that extra emphasis is placed on _*tuer*_ without adding a complement?


 
You could say :

Je ne le tuerais que si tu me payais
or
Je le tuerais seulement si tu me payais

Would be : I'd kill him only if you pay me, but I'm not sure "only if" sounds good in english ? may be : only in the case you would pay me ?


----------



## presque

I'll *only* kill him *if *you pay me.

*only if* is grammatically correct, but it sounds a little bit like 1900s literature.
Placing only before the conjugated verb is more common, especially in spoken English.

Thank you very much. All of this is going in my notes


----------



## itka

Lacuzon, je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
Il est parfaitement possible d'inverser les deux propositions sans ajouter le moindre complément...
_Je le tuerais si tu me payais.
Si tu me payais, je le tuerais._
Qu'est-ce qui te gêne dans ces phrases ?

Bien entendu, il est possible (mais non obligatoire) d'ajouter un complément ou de choisir la forme négative (ou interrogative, pourquoi pas) mais ces phrases prennent alors un autre sens.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir Itka,

C'est juste que la tournure "_Je le tuerais si tu me payais",_ non qu'elle me parraisse incorrecte grammaticalement parlant, ne *me* paraît pas du tout naturelle.

J'éprouve, dans ce cas,  un besoin irrépressible d'ajouter un complément pour placer la conclusion avant l'hypothèse. Je suppose tout simplement que ce n'est pas la façon dont j'ai appris à construire mes phrases pour une hypothèse.

Peut-être un régionalisme ?


----------



## itka

Je crois que ce qui te semble étrange vient du _sens_ des mots de cette phrase. 
Que penses-tu de celles-ci :
_Je le ferais, si c'était possible.
J'irais jusqu'au bout du monde, si tu me le demandais.
Je te le dirais, si je le savais _*?*


----------



## pointvirgule

itka said:


> Je crois que ce qui te semble étrange vient du _sens_ des mots de cette phrase.


Oui, tout à fait.



itka said:


> Que penses-tu de celles-ci :
> _Je le ferais, si c'était possible.
> [...]_


Tous ces exemples sont bons, mais aucun ne prend de virgule.
_
Si c'était possible, je le ferais. _(virgule nécessaire)._
Je le ferais si c'était possible._  (pas de virgule)


----------



## Lacuzon

La première et la troisième me posent le même problème alors que bizarrement, la deuxième me semble plus naturelle.

A plus y réfléchir, je dirais que c'est le "le" qui me gêne.

_Je ferais cela si c'était possible._ me semble naturel
_Je le ferais, si c'était possible._ ne me semble pas naturel
_Si c'était possible, je le ferais. _me semble naturel

_J'irais jusqu'au bout du monde si tu me le demandais._ me semble naturel
_J'y irais , si tu me le demandais._ ne me semble pas naturel
_Si tu me le demandais, j'y irais. _me semble naturel malgré l'hiatus

_Je te le dirais, si je le savais. _ne me semble pas naturel
_Je te dirais tout sur les indiens si je le savais._ me semble naturel
_Si je le savais, je te le dirais._ me semble non seulement naturel mais évident 

Je suis peut-être un poil compliqué ?


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas une experte en virgule (contrairement à toi qui semble adorer la ponctuation !) mais je ne vois pas sur quoi tu t'appuies pour dire que ces phrases ne devraient pas en avoir ?
Il me semble au contraire qu'elles sont, sinon indispensables, du moins tout à fait correctes. 
En français, la virgule correspond à une "respiration", à une pause dans l'énonciation, ce qui peut bien être le cas ici.

Lacuzon, je ne comprends pas ce que tu appelles "naturel" et je ne vois pas du tout quelle différence tu fais entre ces deux phrases :
_Je ferais cela si c'était possible._ 
_Je le ferais, si c'était possible._


----------



## Lacuzon

Ce n'est pas évident à expliquer, ce qui est sûr, c'est que c'est ce qui me paraît naturel (disons spontané)

Je ne vois de différence sémantique entre 
_Je ferais cela si c'était possible._ 
et
_Je le ferais, si c'était possible_

C'est plutôt au niveau de la construction :

Je crois que le fait que l'objet de l'hypothèse ne soit pas explicitement nommé avant la condition me perturbe
_Je ferais une choucroute si c'était possible._ me convient
_Je la ferais, si c'était possible._ me perturbe
_Une choucroute, j'en ferais une si c'était possible_ me convient
Mais le plus naturel, pour moi, demeure :
_Si c'était possible, je ferais une choucroute_


----------



## itka

Oui, bien entendu, l'emploi d'un pronom présuppose qu'on a déjà cité le nom remplacé, sinon la phrase n'a aucun sens !
_"Alors, cette choucroute, tu nous la fais ?
- Je la ferais, si c'était possible, mais la charcuterie est fermée aujourd'hui."_
Je suppose que la phrase te choque moins comme ça ?


----------



## Lacuzon

itka said:


> Oui, bien entendu, l'emploi d'un pronom présuppose qu'on a déjà cité le nom remplacé, sinon la phrase n'a aucun sens !
> _"Alors, cette choucroute, tu nous la fais ?_
> _- Je la ferais, si c'était possible, mais la charcuterie est fermée aujourd'hui."_
> Je suppose que la phrase te choque moins comme ça ?


 Effectivement !

En outre il est plus naturel de vouloir faire une choucroute que de vouloir refroidir quelqu'un ! Du moins de ce côté-ci de l'atlantique


----------



## Maître Capello

_Si tu me payais*,* je le tuerais._  (virgule obligatoire)
_Je le tuerais*,* si tu me payais._ 
_Je le tuerais si tu me payais._ 

Il me semble que dans ce dernier cas, on fait simplement état d'une conséquence (tu me payes => je le tue) ; alors qu'avec la virgule, on insiste sur l'éventualité de la chose (ce n'est que si tu me payais que je le tuerais).


----------



## pointvirgule

C'est vrai, il n'y a pas de loi d'airain au sujet des virgules. J'aurais dû dire tout bonnement que la virgule n'était pas nécessaire. Mes excuses à itka[,] si je l'ai froissée.


----------



## Maître Capello

pointvirgule said:


> Ouah, Maître, vous délirez ! (C'EST UNE BLAGUE !)


Elle est d'un goût fort douteux… 


> Sérieusement, c'est vrai, il n'y a pas de loi d'airain au sujet des virgules. J'aurais dû dire tout bonnement que la virgule n'était pas nécessaire. Mes excuses à itka[,] si je l'ai froissée.


Comme « loi », il suffit généralement de suivre le conseil d'itka, soit de mettre une virgule là où, à l'oral, on marque une pause, une respiration…


----------

